# Cornwall Easter rally



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all, 

Due to wet weather we have had to change the venue of the Easter rally.

It will now take place at Wheal Rose caravan park at Scorrier, just off A30 so no problem with access.

Please keep a look out on rally page for further details, which will follow later. lin.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks a great site, and closer. Means I'll only have to drive 244.5 miles instead of the 245 to the original site :lol: 

Hope you've organised a security sweep for CLA i.p.d's* 
:wink: 













*Cornish Liberation Army improvised pasty devices.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Lin,

I have changed details on the rally page.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Its about 15 miles shorter for us. Shame cos i was looking forward to the pub in Helston that brewed its own beer ( the Blue Anchor and Spingo ale) Ps hows the hip Lins? Chasper.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

*easter*

Its not to bad thanks,bit stiff and sore.It is a shame we cant go to trevs but we definatly go later when the ground is dryer.You could maybe drive to the pubs,or bus?There is a pub plume of feathers 5 mins walk away.lin. :?


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi to all now coming to the new venue.Directions are straight down A30,past rounderbout for truro next exit will say falmouth,helston scorrier.Exit here on to slip rd.At the t juntion at end of pub car park,turn right(its a bit sharp).Go across the A30 1st turn on the left,you will see rhoddas creamery works on left.Carry on site few 100 yards on left.Safe journey everone.lin


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Ps We have a bit of blue sky and sun today.Very windy though. :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

lins said:


> Ps We have a bit of blue sky and sun today.Very windy though. :roll:


That be due to them thar Cornwallish parsties.

Did you mention a.....*Creamery *


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi john yes they make the clotted cream jusy up the road. :wink:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

A plea to those going to Cornwall tomorrow - does anyone have a large plastic jug I could borrow for the serving of Tequilla cocktail please? I've offered to do cocktail, mexican dips and cheesy nachos over the weekend, Lins suggested maybe Sat aft, and cannot find my jug. 

Cheers, Jayne ( aka Hibby or Mrs Chasper! )


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

i have a couple i can bring jayne.lin


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Brilliant, thanks Lin. See you tommorrow.


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a large water jug if that helps. We are already on site. came down early. Very windy but dry -- and COLD !!
There's a handy little shop on site.

John : we havent found the creamery yet. waiting for directions from Lin

Sandie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

chasper said:


> A plea to those going to Cornwall tomorrow - does anyone have a large plastic jug I could borrow for the serving of Tequilla cocktail please? I've offered to do cocktail, mexican dips and cheesy nachos over the weekend, Lins suggested maybe Sat aft, and cannot find my jug.
> 
> Cheers, Jayne ( aka Hibby or Mrs Chasper! )


Jayne, we will bring the Pimms one that we used at the Autumn rally at Trevors. Ray


----------



## n00b13 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm just up the road .... it was exceedingly windy today, died down a lot as the day progressed, but .... we've just had a hail storm 

Happy camping you guys!


----------



## n00b13 (Mar 1, 2010)

Re the alleged creamery. I suspect somebody will have meant Rodda's Creamery/Depot. It's right on the A30 junction, then swing a sharp left into their yard.

http://www.roddas.co.uk/
Postcode: TR16 5BU

Also, check out the Cornish Gold Centre, on the road to Portreath. It has a huge/accessible car park as they have a lot of coaches visit. It's free entry and free parking (as they're trying to flog you stuff) ... it's OK for an amble around, especially if it's wet/cold. They sell gold/silver jewellery as well as pearls - and there's stuff for kids to see and do (e.g. panning for gold, make a teddy bear, paint a pot). Also there's a small cafe there.

They usually have a car in, not sure what they have at the moment but in the past I've seen the DeLorean from Back to the Future, a mini covered in old pennies and one of the cars from James Bond films.

You can also see £1million in £5 notes (it's not as big as you'd think!)

Postcode: TR16 4HN


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for offer of jugs. see you all later.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all ,5 of us are now here its very windy,but dry.Thanks to sandy and edd for helping me with the awning just got it peged out before it blew away.Thanks to edd for getting me here this morn ,cant drive at mo.Hubby is working till 6.hope everone else gets down ok.No snow here.Happy Easter lin,and pete.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

n00b13 said:


> Re the alleged creamery. I suspect somebody will have meant Rodda's Creamery/Depot. It's right on the A30 junction, then swing a sharp left into their yard.
> 
> http://www.roddas.co.uk/
> Postcode: TR16 5BU
> ...


Oh! How could you!!

I now have to convince SWMBO that it is April 1st and you did post before 1200 hrs.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Many thanks to everyone for making it well worth the 200 miles each way to attend. Lesley and I had a great time and would like to thank Lin for all her arranging and Linda and Jane for supplying the drinks etc for Saturday nights get together.
Ray


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Home safely not too bad on the roads , bit of a bottleneck around Bodmin and then again on the Ilminster bypass(A303). Great to see you all again. Thanks to Lin and Pete for sorting out a good site last minute. Thanks to Jayne for the food and drinks on Sat Eve. Hope I haven't given any of you guys my cold  
Lin


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Some one just PM'd me, no names but it begins with Steve, and asked if we were 'home alone' now  

Yes we are just snuggling down for the evening. Been up on top the hill this afternoon getting some windburn! Found a interesting tin mining site....bored Bryn summat rotten :lol: 

Thanks to our hosts Lin and Pete for a lovely time and to Linda and Jayne for the Tequila rocket fuel and nachos or tachos(?)

See you again at Shepton


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Just back from the pub which has finished of a fab and relaxing easter, cheers Lin & Pete for your hard work and also to catch up with friends. Thank you Jayne and Chaz for your efforts on Saturday evening.
Hope you all had a good weekend whatever you did and see you all soon  

Cheers Catherine & Steve.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

For all those that attended the Wheal Rose rally at Easter.

I found out an interesting fact today, bet you all heard it before, but I haven't.

Wheal is Cornish for mine. So all the little hamlets and villages in this area with Wheal in their name means that there was a mine there.

The 'Rose' bit most probably refers to the mine owner or biggest investor. So Wheal Rose was a tin mine owned by the Rose family.




Not a lot of people know that.


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

good bit of imfo john hope you both had a good night alone, thanks to lyn and pete for a great weekend enjoyed the get together with everyone saturday night, we are now in yorkshire having the many problems sorted out with timberland :roll: the thing that works well here is there kettle  :roll: see some of you soon, sandie and ed.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks to everone that came down to our rally .We really enjoyed the weekend.Great to meet friends old and new,bring on the next one.Spacey yes Wheal is cornish for mine.Thats why our rd is called, Wheal agar and the mine chiminey is just behind us in morrisons at pool.Its a beam engine and open to public worth a visit.lin.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Belated thanks to Lins for organizing this rally, especially when she had to find an alterative at short notice. Also thanks to Pete and Ed for the help in getting off the grass. Thanks to Jayne for the food and drink on Saturday, i can't take any credit for that as i was on dog walking duties! This is sounding like an Oscar speech, but thanks to everyone who came and made it a nice weekend despite the weather. Chasper.


----------



## Judeobscure (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi

Is it likely there will be another rally during 2010/11 in Cornwall? We are fairly new to this

Regards


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi are hoping to maybe arrange something for later this year possible sept time.Just keep an eye out on the forum.hope to see you in the future.lin.


----------

